# Dipstick Stlye Oil Heaters



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 18, 2016)

I have this dipstick style heater and, when I plug it in, the end (about 6") of the dipstick glows red hot, it will melt anything not metal. I got this at Napa along with some other types of heaters.

I mean; To stick it down in oil (or anything else not steel) would be insane right?

There must be something wrong. Good thing I bench tested it. WTF?

I wouldn't put this thing anywhere near anything. I burnt myself a couple times.

I've been messing with it, using increments of pipe to make a solid thick tube of warm metal to see if I can make some kind of " heat on a stick" thing to poke under the loader to get to the oil pan. Instead of going through the dipstick, it would rest in between the belly pan and the oil pan and make it toasty like it likes. Truth is I am still afraid to leave it plugged in for more than a few seconds.

The other magnet style heaters I have get hot but no where near red.

I think I should throw the thing in the trash. The only use I can see is to slowly push through the throat of an enemy. Or the ear! EYE?

I don't think its for water because it doesn't look very water proof at all and its only a two pronger.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 18, 2016)

The Hell with water-boarding.

I do think you found a new tool for extracting information from foreign & domestic terrorist.


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 18, 2016)

I was always told never to use the dip stick heaters. It would burn the oil. did some very creative things back in the day to warm an engine enough to start in severe cold. Turns out, hard to beat a good old fashioned block heater. Just plug and play. haha. I never found a good use for the dipsyick heater, other than woodburner.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 19, 2016)

crowbuster said:


> I was always told never to use the dip stick heaters. It would burn the oil. did some very creative things back in the day to warm an engine enough to start in severe cold. Turns out, hard to beat a good old fashioned block heater. Just plug and play. haha. I never found a good use for the dipsyick heater, other than woodburner.




Do you use the heater to warm the flue or to get the fire started!?


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 19, 2016)

Dad used one short term when we first moved to Minot North Dakota. He swore that it ruined the oil but I understand that sometimes you've got to do what you've got to do. The next season he installed a block heater, electric battery warmer and magnetic oil pan heater with a power strip under the hood.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 19, 2016)

While living in Montana, I installed a block heater on my pick-up and wife's car.

Many times, when you buy a new car in MT., a block heater comes as part of the standard equipment. A/C, not so much.


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 19, 2016)

dr. p. it wuld start a fire in nuthin flat


----------

